# Randoms of my lot!



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Just thought as being quite new, I would post some random piccies of my lot.

My baby boy Magnum










My daughter handling a friends male in the YKC ring - the first time I have allowed her to handle a male and she was stoked, LOL!!









Magnum again!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Magnum, head shot









My special Maddie 'Madmad'










Madmad again










My number 1, Cleo, aged 81/2


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Gorgeous !!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Darla and Magnum, sharing a chair!!









Magnum and his daddy, Blue










Darla, after tucking herself in to keep warm, LOL!!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Great pics lovely looking dogs:thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

My big boy Blue, posing, with the girls looking on through the doors, just coz he was getting some liver, lol!










Magnum, he knows how to get comfy!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Do they all live with you, Bet thats fun when the postman comes to the door


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

H0lly said:


> Do they all live with you, Bet thats fun when the postman comes to the door


We have a postbox on the wall coz Maddie starting grabbing the post as it appeared through the letterbox and eating it, PMSL!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Ahhhh , wise move


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Deffo!! We have no idea why she suddenly started doing it as she never had before, but we thought we'd be on the safe side and as well as protect our post, it protects the posties fingers too!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Indeed. My oh is a postie and i can only imagine what he would say if he was greated with those beautys LOL


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

H0lly said:


> Indeed. My oh is a postie and i can only imagine what he would say if he was greated with those beautys LOL


We have two regular posties and one is scared witless )bless him!) but the other guy loves them, OH often watches for him coming in the summer and then lets them all out in the front garden and he has a bit fuss with them all.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Found a just a couple more.........


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorgeous - my friend has a rottie but he's a big old clumsy dunk compared to yours!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Love the ears in the puppy running shot


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

they are gourgeous dogs :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Wonderful pictures! Your gang is gorgeous, I'd love to have a Rott myself one day :thumbup:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful dogs and brilliant pics!
I have a chi called Darla. lol


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Your babies are SCRUMDIDLYOUS!!! LOVED the pics! they are a credit to you. :thumbup::thumbup: Angie


----------

